
Did These Computer Scientists Solve the Cuban ‘Sonic Attack’? - Jerry2
https://www.thedailybeast.com/did-these-computer-scientists-solve-the-cuban-sonic-attack
======
GCU-Empiricist
Summary: two listening devices transmitting at ultrasound frequencies and
undergoing mutual interference may have created the human audible sound that
was recorded and published in the news as evidence of the Cuban sonic attack.

Personally, this makes a lot of sense and satisfies both Hanlon's Razor and
the basic "Who profits?" question.

------
8bitsrule
Should be an easy enough problem to spot. If there's an UHF audio source that
intense in a room, it'd show up on a good-quality tweeter wired to an
oscilloscope.

------
colanderman
"It was just an accident" isn't too comforting, since if this is true, well,
now the whole world knows how to construct such an attack.

------
marshray
Perhaps uBeam has a prototype deployment after all.

